# Mitsubishi Information: New Owner



## TGK (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum and a first-time tractor owner. I am buying a Mitsubishi mt 205. I need a manual for it, but not having much luck. I have found manuals for the mt 210. Not knowing the important differences, if any, between the 205 and the 210, I'm not sure if this manual is what I need. Any other information welcome. Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The manuals are available in Japanese from the grey market importers so not much use, but I have used IH Cub Cadet 244 manuals with good results. I believe they are the same tractor.


----------



## TGK (Jun 1, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The manuals are available in Japanese from the grey market importers so not much use, but I have used IH Cub Cadet 244 manuals with good results. I believe they are the same tractor.


Thanks, they seem pretty similar from what I can tell. Which manuals do you use - operator, repair, parts? Where did you get them. Thanks again.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try here: https://www.binderbooks.com/ihcubcadetmanuals.html


----------

